# South Georgia Clubs?



## JasonB (Nov 21, 2012)

Is there any clubs in South Georgia where you have several different groups dog hunting on there own out of trucks or is it all one organized group with standers at particular stands? I'm wanting to find a good club I guess you call it like the old days where everyone is running around in trucks in there own groups. Thanks


----------



## grouper throat (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll see if I can get you the names of some of the clubs east of Valdosta where some of the guys I hunt with are members there also. That's the only way they'll hunt.


----------



## JasonB (Nov 21, 2012)

Good deal! Thanks!


----------



## kodyt07 (Nov 22, 2012)

Lot of clubs in charlton co like this


----------



## grouper throat (Nov 26, 2012)

The club was around statenville. Sorry they haven't come down again to hunt.


----------



## Swamp Music (Nov 26, 2012)

Alapaha/tri-county. 15 miles south of pearson ga. close to 20,000 acres. We hunt in our own little groups. Some days everyone is together and some days you might have 4 or 5 groups hunting separate.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hammer Down hunting club about 5mi south of Homerville on 441 is like this...some days 1 BIG group & other days there might be 5/6 smaller groups...around 24000ac +-


----------



## allen89 (Dec 28, 2012)

Any good dog clubs in liberty country


----------



## Vernon Holt (Dec 28, 2012)

allen89 said:


> Any good dog clubs in liberty country


 
Adel Hunting Club; Thompson Pasture Hunting Club; Portal Hunting Club. All good clubs of long standing. Have historically had waiting lists of people desiring membership. If you are a serious hunter, would be worth checking out.


----------



## allen89 (Dec 28, 2012)

yea i am a serious hunter in a club in richmond hill just wont to move some were else


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Dec 29, 2012)

There not in South Ga but in N. Fl. big horn hunting club in laf/madison county,hines HC in dixie had some openings there big clubs 20,ooo -40,ooo arces.


----------



## speedo (Dec 30, 2012)

im looking for a dog club in ware or clinch county or south ga area coming from tampa fl i wanna be close to 75 or 441 theres not a lot of dog clubs looking for members on here so i thougt idd ask looking to join at the end of this season to move my camper i have a club in manor ga but or so wanna be closer by an hour


----------



## mjadams (Dec 30, 2012)

id be interested as well....


----------



## speedo (Jan 1, 2013)

send me names or #'s for clubs thank you


----------



## Roberts19SR (Jan 19, 2013)

Adel Hunting club in Riceboro. Over 5,000 acres. Nice camp house with every amenity. PM me for more information, right off I-95


----------



## Boarhawg (Jan 22, 2013)

*dog clubs*

toms creek mitchel church 229-2518074
cow house mj 904-669-8300
tarver bay gavin 386-496-9012
bamburge jack carter 229-559-5464
boggy bay
deep drain
mayday hunting peserve
west boundry
woodpecker
wolfbay allen 229-316-3470
all these clubs are east of statenville west of fargo all dog clubs and with prices going up all of them needs members this is just some of the numbers i have


----------



## southgabowhunter (Jan 31, 2013)

Lamapdoshia hunting club in Brunswick. 20000 acres. Separate groups. Killed 85 deer and countless pigs this year. 50 or so members


----------



## ghost8026 (Feb 1, 2013)

Lamoadosha is in Camden county jus south of Brunswick


----------



## ghost8026 (Feb 1, 2013)

Lampadosha is what meant to type


----------



## RAC123 (Feb 2, 2013)

Liberty hunting Club, located in Fleming we have 7,000 acres, and are looking to add a couple of good members.


----------



## flgahunter114 (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone have a phone number for hammer down dog club?


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Jun 27, 2013)

thanks for the help boar.. we still looking for a couple members in deep drain hunting club... we are in mayday ga   we have about 9,000 acres with a camp house,power water, and room for campers if you want... for more info check us out on facebook at. " Deep drain/mayday hunting club" send us a friend request or just look around ...


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Jun 27, 2013)

$1000   229-834-9095   porkchop
Deep drains info.....


----------



## SWAMP HUNTER 44 (Jul 2, 2013)

Redcap hunting club in Camden county ga 5400ac 700$ a year


----------



## harpj1972 (Jul 5, 2013)

Pine Ridge in Wayne County is 7000+, $850. We have openings for a couple members. We run em Wednesdays and Saturdays the first cpl weeks, then Wed, Sat, Sun til Thanksgiving, We run em the whole week of Thanksgiving. We add another day for the month between Thanksgiving and Christmas, then we run them daily from Christmas till the last day of the season. Or close to that anyway.


----------



## big country rnr (Aug 17, 2013)

Looking for Club in Charlton,Southern ware county.
Whatcha got?


----------



## Bearhunter06 (Jan 27, 2014)

Surveyor's Creek Hunting Club in Clinch & Ware 4400 acres this past year 23 deer killed and many more shot at  6315 acres  2014-2015 dues $1000 for deer dog hunting  912-309-3916 or 229-349-1991


----------

